# Standard Grip Vs False Grip



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I always used a standard, thumbs around the bar grip, until it was suggested i try a false grip for military press, after trying this i found the bar sat a lot better in my palm and i was able to push a bit more weight. I also tried it on my bench and the same thing happened. so know i am using false grip on both. I heard some say its dangerous although i always use a bit of chalk to keep the bar from slipping and it feels quite secure

Just wondering how many of us use false grip for benching and military press??


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I use a false grip on bentover rows (seems to help me get my elbows to a tighter position to my waist) and triceps extensions. Benches I find the grip comfortable, but don't quite trust it when going very heavy so normally keep with the standard grip. Never tried it on military or overhead pressing exercises.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

We talking about suicide grip here?!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

DEJ said:


> We talking about suicide grip here?!


yep!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Weirdly, I find false grip easier on my shoulders for Military Press, Bench I stick to normal grip to ensure I don't decapitate myself!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

NICK_1 said:


> yep!


Cool, yeah i use it on pressing.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

I use it on all pulling movements for back- it feels like it helps to reduce the biceps contribution. I've also started using it on close grip bench and regular bench, though i haven't done anything with low reps/1rep max for years.


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Use it for military press (although I watched a Ripptoe video where he recommends you don't), and for chins, lat pull downs, bent over rows. Not for benching though oddly enough.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bit if a mixed bag so far then, I've got comfortable using false grip and don't think I could got back to standard, just worried i might end up dumping some weight on my nut! A few of my mates are switching to the gym I train at so will be better if I have a spotter!


----------

